# Application SMS avec boîte privée



## Fogui (6 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis désespérément à la recherche d'une application "officielle" (donc pas un tweak, pas de Jailbreak, toussa toussa) qui permette de mettre à disposition une boite de réception privée de SMS à l'instar de Handcent ou GO SMS Pro sur Android.

Je n'ai pas envie que mes enfants voient les messages coquins échangés avec ma femme, et on ne veut pas de solution de destruction de message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Est-ce que vous savez si le store contient cette pépite?

@+


----------



## Larme (6 Juillet 2017)

Les applications n'ont pas accès aux SMS, question de sandbox et de sécurité.
Une alternative serait d'avoir une application de messages (pas de SMS) tierce qui serait dédiée à cela, du style un WhatsApp, un Messenger, etc.
Si j'ai bien compris, il faut juste que cette dernière soit réellement accessible via un code/touchID interne. Et il te suffira juste de ne pas afficher les notifications, mais laisser la pastille ?


----------



## Fogui (6 Juillet 2017)

Bah ce qui est intéressant avec les SMS c'est que ça passe quand on ne capte pas les 3G/4G ... C'est pour cela que je m'orientait vers cette solution.
Après oui en effet, le but est que l'application soit accessible via un code et/ou touchID. On n'est jamais trop sûr quand on donne l'iphone au grand (7 ans), l'autre jour il était sur mon FB.
A défaut, tu as des idées d'applications? Parce que Whatsapp,Messenger ne permettent pas cela (où alors je n'ai pas encore percé toutes les subtilités de ces apps ^^)


----------

